
The man with the Y Combinator tattoo - norvig
http://scienceblogs.com/loom/2007/09/21/mathematical_markings.php
======
far33d
Wow.

That wins for world's dorkiest tattoo. Dorkier than the golden ratio. Dorkier
than e^{i\pi} \eq -1, and maybe dorkier than using latex notation in a web
forum :)

~~~
naish
+1 for the use of LaTeX notation.

~~~
kcl
-1, extraneous use of \eq 

$e^{i\pi}=-1$

: )

[http://nirvana.informatik.uni-
halle.de/~thuering/php/latex-o...](http://nirvana.informatik.uni-
halle.de/~thuering/php/latex-online/olatex_50776.png)

[http://nirvana.informatik.uni-
halle.de/~thuering/php/latex-o...](http://nirvana.informatik.uni-
halle.de/~thuering/php/latex-online/latex.php?sprachauswahl=2&aufruf=50776)

'LaTeX compiler' cloud app...very 2.0

~~~
far33d
It's been a while.. I actually retyped that both ways and somehow decided the
\eq was better. woops

~~~
euccastro
OTOH, gratuitous LaTeX notation is even dorkier.

------
ivankirigin
I'm thinking about getting a tattoo. The goal is to get something that is
aesthetically pleasing in an abstract sense, to avoid thinking something is
ugly years later.

I was thinking about the great wave, a dragon, a dragon fly or something else
made up of PCB layout lines. I think that would look very nice on a forearm.
[http://www.imakethings.com/2007/09/14/image-to-pcb-app-
and-p...](http://www.imakethings.com/2007/09/14/image-to-pcb-app-and-plugin/)

Most science tattoos are very, very ugly. And what if maxwell's equations or
the Y-combinator get invalidated in the future :-P ?

~~~
centipede
Maxwell can get invalidated. Math can't.

~~~
axiom
Ahem. Russell paradox.

Granted it's been a while, but one can never be too careful.

~~~
kcl
For the truly paranoid only:

Witness the evolution of 'V-E+F=2' since Euler's time:

[http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-Refutations-Logic-
Mathematical-...](http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-Refutations-Logic-Mathematical-
Discovery/dp/0521290384)

Is it right? Is it wrong? What does it mean to even BE a 'face' ?

Although I guess the worst thing that could happen in this situation is you
change your explanation of the tattoo, and not the tattoo itself.

------
gms
I wonder if he has a wife/girlfriend.

~~~
ivankirigin
I never understood comments like this. They assume there are no geek girls
with similar interests.

~~~
gms
Relax, was a joke.

------
euccastro
Gee, imagine waking up hungover after a total blackout and discovering _that_
on your arm...

------
mdemare
Oh, I've got one of those, only in Javascript.

~~~
euccastro
Heh,

"I hate you with the radiance of a thousand suns. I wish you get the Y
Combinator tatooed, _in Java!_ "

~~~
centipede
May you live in interesting times?

